# Wieso keine Billig Netzteile?



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

Ch hab (leider) ein techsolo tp 730. Wenn ich mir eine neue graka hole, brauche ich wohl ein neues weil das niemals 700w kann. Aber wieso sollte man noch nicht zu billignetzteilen greifen? Meins macht zwar selten komische Geräusche aber sonst nichts negatives...

Meine Auswahl ging zuletzt vom modu87 bis zum platimax(:O)


----------



## facehugger (26. November 2011)

Weil du dir eben mit diesen "Chinaböllern" deine restliche HW schrotten kannst Zudem haben Marken-NTs meist bessere Komponenten am Start, sind effizienter und wichtige Schutzschaltungen bringen sie meist serienmäßig mit. Sicher, das du 700W brauchst? Poste mal dein restliches Sys...

Gruß


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. November 2011)

Weil es bei so einer wichtigen Komponente besonders auf Qualität darauf ankommt.
Wenn das Billignetzteil den Geist aufgibt dann kann es andere Hardware mit in den Abgrund mitreißen !
Das kann bei anderen Komponenten nicht passieren, zb wenn die CPU den Geist aufgibt kann es nicht zb die Grafikkarte schrotten.
Bei einem Billig Netzteil würde ich sicherheitshalber einen Feuerlöscher neben stellen wollen 
PS: Ich habe selbst ein modu87, bin damit 100pro zufrieden, extrem leise, effizient und hohe Qualität !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Hm Techsolo, Intertech und Co, sind schöne Briefbeschwerer aber die Strippen stören. Diesen Billigdingern fehlen meistens einige wichtige Schutzschaltungen, die Qualität der Bauteile ist quasi schon 2. Wahl und die Verarbeitung ist teilweise auch recht miserabel. Manche Platinen sehen aus als hätten Höhlenmenschen die gelötet. Nenne mal Hardware und Preis, dann kann man schon was passendes finden. 80+ Platin finde ich schon übertrieben, ein gute Bronze oder Silber würde es sicherlich auch tun.


----------



## Cinnayum (26. November 2011)

Welche Mörderhardware isn in deinem PC, dass du 700W brauchst aber 20 Euro am NT sparen musst.... ?


----------



## facehugger (26. November 2011)

Selbst für einen i5-2500K/i7-2600k und eine GTX580 reichen diese NT`s aus:


be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at EU
oder mit etwas mehr Luft nach oben und besserer Effizienz:


be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at EU
hier mal etwas zum Verbrauch:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 27) - ComputerBase
die Werte gelten für das *gesamte* Testsys...


Gruß


----------



## Ashton (26. November 2011)

Der Dr hat vollkommen recht. Für unter 80 gäbe es sogar schon ein XFX Core Edition PRO 750W, wobei ich auch bezweifel, dass du wirklich soviel Power brauchst.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

Erstma danke für die vielen Antworten, soviel kann ich einzeln mim iphone gar nich beantworten!
Also mein nt soll man doch(laut review) gar nich mit 700w belasten und so...
Hab i7 870 und gtx460 und wollte mir zu neuer grafik neues nt holen. Ich weiß wenn ich 800w hole ist das übertrieben aber ich will dass des 5jahre oder länger hält! Und eben sehr gute effizienz und lautstäke hat


----------



## 45thFuchs (26. November 2011)

Billignetzteil ist ein breiter begriff,die Purepower von Be quiet ist sehr gut für ihren preis.
Techsolo kenn ich nicht aber mit 730W (sollte wie bei vielen Netzteilen der Billigklasse das absolute maximum sein und nicht das Nennvermögen)
wird bis 450w wohl keine Explosion entstehen.
Falls du OCP brauchst nimm eine Schutzschaltungssteckdose oder besser ein UPS(benutz ich hier weil NL nur in der küche erde hat und meine künstlich die Heizung ist)
Die UPS gibt dem NT immer die gleiche Spannung und schützt auch zuverlässig schonmal vor allem schadhaften was aus der Leitung kommt.
Vorteil vom UPS ist das ich besser und stabiler übertakten kann  Minimal aber immerhin.

Wenn das Netzteil knallt passiert meistens garnichts mit dem rest des Systems,das sind Ausnahmefälle.


----------



## facehugger (26. November 2011)

Sehr gute Effizienz und Lautstärke? Dann nimm das:


be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) | Geizhals.at EU
reicht auch für eine evtl. spätere GTX570/580 vollkommen aus

Gruß


----------



## 45thFuchs (26. November 2011)

Über die Lautstärke der E8/9 serie lässt sich streiten,immer noch weitaus lauter als eine Wakü unter last,hab das E8 580 .
Beim Surfen und nikstun gehört es aber zu den Leisesten .
Wenn ich mir das forum aber so anschaue ....viele glauben selbst das die leiseste Gtx580 leise ist...ist sie echt NICHT ,weit über erkältetem atemgeräusch!


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gute Effizienz und Lautstärke? Dann nimm das:
> 
> 
> [*]be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) | Geizhals.at EU
> ...



Ich dachte mehr an 90+ effizienz! Bekomm nämlich (ab 60€) gesponsort von meinem vater weil der so gute effizienz will mir würde ja ein bq 60 euro teil reichen. DDD 
Und das dark power is mir eig zu lang...
Ach ja und das tp730 nt war standart in dem pc von nem fachhändler drin, bis jetz geht alles aber sehr gut!


----------



## 45thFuchs (26. November 2011)

Seasonic wär platin,die haben sogar Lüfterlose Netzteile die ganz schön was verkraften.
Huntkey ,Enermax und Superflower wären auch ganz oben auf Effizienz.

Kosten aber allesamt weit über 100euro.
Silber und Gold sind mitderweile meistens gut bezahlbar.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

45thFuchs schrieb:
			
		

> Seasonic wär platin,die haben sogar Lüfterlose Netzteile die ganz schön was verkraften.
> Huntkey ,Enermax und Superflower wären auch ganz oben auf Effizienz



Ja aber seasonic soll doch der lüfter lauter sein, und es gitb nur 1000W, oder? Und über 100euro macht nichts, so bis 160 wär noch ok, wobei platin halt auch mehr kosten...


----------



## 45thFuchs (26. November 2011)

Ich weiss nicht so genau welche die haben,hab aber selbst auf die Lüfterlosen gemünzt da das Be quiet durchgehend lauter ist als das restsystem
(Wakü,keine interne HDD und Pumpe weit unter 0,1 Sone durch Entkopplung,Einpackung und 4-7V dynamische Spannung)
Glaube die gibts aber nur in 460 und 5xxW version.(Mehr als genug,zum Benchen hab ich andere liegen)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Sehr zu empfehlen ist das Seasonic X-Series X-560 / Seasonic X-Series X-660 oder das Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr zu empfehlen ist das Seasonic X-Series X-560 / Seasonic X-Series X-660 oder das Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650



Corsair lüfter ist aber laut bei 100prozent...
Ich denke ich bleibe bei modu 87+ 800W


----------



## ck0184 (26. November 2011)

sorry, aber 800w sind sowas von dermaßen übertrieben. für dein jetziges system würd auch n 430w netzteil reichen und mit aufrüstoption braucht man dann auch nicht mehr als max. 550w.


----------



## 45thFuchs (26. November 2011)

Wieviele grafikkarten hat das System?
Mit einer GTX580 brauchst du nicht mal 550W ,der Verbrauch in games ist dann keine 350W also du hast sogar noch relativ viel Übertaktungsspielraum.
500-600Watt ist eierlegende wollmilchsau auf Pirelli´s mit Benzinvermögen und Dieselmoment.
Der rest geht nur geradeaus aber kratzt bei Verbrauch und Effizienz mit single GPU keine kurve mehr.
Das von Bakterius empfohlene Seasonic sollte auch 0,1 Sone unter vollast haben ,hab ich aber nur im test gelesen und traue keinem mehr bis ich´s selbst höre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Corsair lüfter ist aber laut bei 100prozent...
> Ich denke ich bleibe bei modu 87+ 800W



Was willst du mit 800W, jedes jetzige System mit Singlekarte ist mit 500W locker zu betreiben. Gut bei einigen Netzteilmodellen muss man etwas höher ins Regal greifen wegen der Grafikkartenanschlüße abe r800W werden wohl kaum selbst in ein paar Jahren nicht nötig sein.
Wen interessiert 100%, auch ist es nicht gesagt das es bei dir auch auftritt. Mein System  ( i7 2600@ 4GHz, GTX 570, 4 LWs, Soka usw ) verbrät gerade mal im extremsten Fall knapp 400W


----------



## 45thFuchs (26. November 2011)

Kann ich einstimmen ,maxOC unigine +prime (4,2GHZ CPU /960Mhz GPU) 524W .
Der 1090T frisst dabei glaub ich das meiste und diese last ist so surreal das sie in der Praxis niemals entstehen kann.
Der Spieleverbrauch bei diesen einstellungen liegt in BC2 aber unter 350W.
Und hier geht es um Extremes Übertakten ,nicht 24/7 taugliches.
Selbst mit Stickstoff hab ich es nicht geschafft 600W zu knacken,meine Assistentin(Schwester) hats gefreuht,die bekam kalte Hände XD.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

Ich wusste doch dass ihr mich jetz unbedingt davon abhalten wollt... D
Ich will dass das nt 5 jahre hält. Was wenn ich eine dual cpu haben will? Oder sli betreiben will??? Dann brauche ich nämlich 800. Ich will nicht nach ein 2 Jahren und nem i7 extreme haswell wieder n neues kaufen müssen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Dann kauf dir ein AKW, stehen immo genug sinnlos rum


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Du kauft was du jetzt brauchst!
Ich habe mir auch vor ~3 Monaten ein neues NT gekauft und wenn ich meine Päne umsetze ist wieder zu schwach,

Die Zukunft lässt sich eben nicht planen!


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kauf dir ein AKW, stehen immo genug sinnlos rum



Ja mach ich, nurn bissl zu teuer


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch dass ihr mich jetz unbedingt davon abhalten wollt... D
> Ich will dass das nt 5 jahre hält. Was wenn ich eine dual cpu haben will? Oder sli betreiben will??? Dann brauche ich nämlich 800. Ich will nicht nach ein 2 Jahren und nem i7 extreme haswell wieder n neues kaufen müssen...


 
Und wer soll dir das bezahlen dein Papa?
Sorry, aber wenn du dir nur ein gescheites Netzteil leisten kannst weil dir Papa 60€ gegeben hat wirst du in nächster Zeit sicher kein System für über 1000€ kaufen.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer soll dir das bezahlen dein Papa?
> Sorry, aber wenn du dir nur ein gescheites Netzteil leisten kannst weil dir Papa 60€ gegeben hat wirst du in nächster Zeit sicher kein System für über 1000€ kaufen.



Hahahhaha wieso nicht? Ich brauch das nt ja nicht aber wenn mein papa das will sag ich doch nichts dagegen?
Und ich bezahl 60 und mein papa des was drüber is...
wenn haswell rauskommt und ich vielleicht sli mach  hätte ich gern genug w...


----------



## UnnerveD (26. November 2011)

MultiGPU Setups sind nicht mehr als Spielzeug - fernab von Vernunft, Sinnhaftigkeit und ökologischer Weitsichtigkeit. Jedes Spiel, welches auf den Markt kommt wird definitiv mit der schnellsten verfügbaren SingleGPU-Karte laufen (da es sich Spieleentwickler gar nicht erlauben können ein Spiel zu programmieren, dass vielelicht nur auf 100 Highendrechnern läuft), wozu dann also 2-3 zusätzlichen Karten in den PC packen? Wegen 20 fps mehr, die man sowieso nicht spürt?

Eine 2te Karte ist daher nur: unnötig laut, ein unnötiger Stromverschwender und ein locker zu vermeidendes Loch im Geldbeutel...


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

@UnnerveD
Das gillt solange man nur einen 1 Monitor hat.
Hat man zB 3 braucht man auch mehr Grafikpower.

Das haben allerdings nicht alle vor.


----------



## UnnerveD (26. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> @UnnerveD
> Das gillt solange man nur einen 1 Monitor hat.
> Hat man zB 3 braucht man auch mehr Grafikpower.
> 
> Das haben allerdings nicht alle vor.


 
Aber worin liegt der Sinn bei 3 Monitoren? 
Essentiell zum Spielen ist lediglich 1 - der Rest  ist wieder nur "Spielerei". Man muss aber auch fairerweise sagen, dass nicht alle Spiele wie Batman, Metro, Crysis so viele Ressourcen fordern. Ein Großteil der Spiele lässt sich in FullHD selbst mit einer Grafikkarte à la HD 6970 und 3 Monitoren hervorragend spielen.

Obwohl du mit deiner Aussage schon recht behälst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Haswell möglicherweise 2013, SLI usw? Einen Rechner kauft man heute und kann höchstens die Generation danach noch berücksichten. Alles andere ist Kaffessatz lesen. Schon mal die Themen angelesen?


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Mit 3 Monitoren müsste man sehen, außerdem kann man damit besser arbeiten.
So muss man nicht Information und Text auf einen Bildschirm packen.

Es ist auch Spielerei, aber denke ich auch nützlich.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

3 monitore passen nciht in mein zimmer, erst ne neue wohnung,= in 5 jahren. 

Aber Was ist, wenn mir full hd zu wenig ist? Und ich beim launch von 4k/2560@ 24" monitoren multi gpu will?

Außerdem versteh ich nciht wieso ich denn jetzt nicht das Angebot annehmen soll wenns mich so oder so nur 60 kostet?


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Dann hast du pech. WQHD gibt es noch bicht ein wirklich guter umsetzung.

Und was ist 4k/2560?


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast du pech. WQHD gibt es noch bicht ein wirklich guter umsetzung.
> 
> Und was ist 4k/2560?



4k gibts ab 2017, is halt 12mp film... :O
2560x1440 gibts im moment nur ab 27" aber der 24 ist mir schon zu groß, weil ich pixel gut seen kann mit nem 24 und der auflösung wär ich glücklich! Dann aber nur mit SLI!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Genau und was ist wenn morgen Mittag zwei Sonnen strahlen... Irgendwie geht das jetzt an eine sinnvolle Beratung völlig vorbei


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Genau und was ist wenn morgen Mittag zwei Sonnen strahlen... Irgendwie geht das jetzt an eine sinnvolle Beratung völlig vorbei



Ja ich wollte ja eig auch nur wissen wieso ich mein billig nt in rente schicken soll - xD


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Gibt es heute schon mit 36":http://www.computerbase.de/news/201...-4-facher-full-hd-aufloesung-von-eizo/!:ugly:
Sowas auf 24" ist nicht sehr sinnvol, deswegen wird es sowas nicht geben. Erst ab 27" wird es mit sowas losgehen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. November 2011)

Ich kann dir das SeasonicX empfehlen ich habe selber die 560Watt Version und betreibe damit mein Q6600 mit GTX460sli System. Trotz 400-500Watt beim Falten oder Zocken bleibt es angenehm leise und das sage ich als Wakü nutzer also wirst du mit eine Lukü so oder so nix mitbekommen weil da die Grakas 100%ig lauter sind.

Ach und in 5Jahren gibt es eh wieder bessere Netzteile und nicht teurer, also kauf dir ein Netzteil für dein jetziges System mit eventueller aufrüstung (da reichen 560Watt) aber nicht für irgendwelche hirngespinnste die du dir da ausmalst von wegen DUAL-CPU und GPU denn wenn du dir das jemals kaufen solltest wird es bei den Preis der Komponenten wohl noch bissl kohle für ein passendes Netzteil geben.


----------



## UnnerveD (26. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mit 3 Monitoren müsste man sehen, außerdem kann man *damit besser arbeiten*.
> So muss man nicht Information und Text auf einen Bildschirm packen.



Richtig - arbeiten!
Aber dazu braucht man nicht mal 'ne Highendgrafikkarte im Rechner 

@topic
- Warum du dein Netzteil in rente schicken solltest, wurde ausreichend thematisiert.
- (Wirklich) Sinnvolle Alternativen wurden dir zur Genüge genannt.
- Ein Netzteil mit um die 500W wird auch in Zukunft für alle Ein-CPU und 1-GPU-Systeme reichen.
- Solange du jetzt noch nicht genau weißt, ob und welche Komponenten du in 2/ 3 / 4 Jahren kaufst, bleib bei einem Netzteil welches jetzt zu deinem System passt. Wenn die Pläne einmal konkret sind, kann man (sofern du ein gutes Netzteil kaufst) immer noch einen Verkauf in Betracht ziehen.
- Auch ich habe mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt SLI/ Crossfire auszuprobieren, aber seitdem ich mit meinem letzten Projekt den "lautlosen" PC geschaffen habe, habe ich meine Prioritäten eher im "leisen", Preis-Leistungs Gaming PC gefunden. Hinzu kommt, dass ich jetzt bei MultiGPU meine Wasserkühlung aufstocken müsste, alte Graka mit Kühler verkaufen, 2 neue GraKas mit Kühlern kaufen => da ist schnell wieder 'nen Tausender weg. Da lieber kaufe ich mir davon 20 Spiele, 'nen neues Handy, ...

-> Ich glaube, dass du in 2 Jahren ähnlich denkst und die Leistung eines Dual-GPU Gespanns nicht vermissen wirst


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

Ja das 36" teil hab ich auch schon gesehen, 25k sind aber...
Okok wenn ihr sagt dass 500 für ne 580 reicht geh ich auf 700 vielleicht 600 runter, seid ihr dann zufrieden?


----------



## UnnerveD (26. November 2011)

Selbst ein stromfressender i7 965 der stark übertaktet ist, zieht zusammen mit einer GTX 580 etwas über 400W - da bleibt noch reichlich Platz für Übertaktung, gerade wenn du die GraKa mit einem SandyBridge kombinierst.
Siehe hier

Daher sind 500W Netzteile mehr als ausreichend (und das schöne ist, sie sind jetzt schon effizient und erschwinglich)


----------



## facehugger (26. November 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Selbst ein stromfressender i7 965 der stark übertaktet ist, zieht zusammen mit einer GTX 580 etwas über 400W - da bleibt noch reichlich Platz für Übertaktung, gerade wenn du die GraKa mit einem SandyBridge kombinierst.
> Siehe hier
> 
> Daher sind 500W Netzteile mehr als ausreichend (und das schöne ist, sie sind jetzt schon effizient und erschwinglich)


Hab ich dem TE ja alles schon auf Seite 1 dieses Threads gepostet. Aber anscheinend ist er ja beratungsresistent... Wenn man schon eine vorgefertigte Meinung hat, ist alles weitere hier sinnlos Ich bin dann mal raus und wende mich denen zu, die sich wirklich helfen lassen *wollen*. Noch einen schönen Abend allerseits

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Bau doch ein wonach dir ist, notfalls ein Notstromaggregat. Gute Angebote hatte es hier ja schon gegeben, auch wenn die nur auf Wüstensand gefallen sind.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

Jaja ich hab ja gar nciht gesagt dass ihr mir unbedingt helfen müsst ich kenn ja eure meinung auch nach s1 außerdem wollte ich ja auch nur wissen wieso billignetzteile nicht empfehlenswert sind...

Also vielleicht lass ich mich auf 600w überreden und schau dann wenn die neuen grakas rauskommen nochmal nach netzteilen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Dann nimm doch einfach das Corsair AX 650, gute Effizienz, lange Garantie und sehr hochwertige Bauteile. Wenn es irgendwann mal nicht mehr reichen sollte kann man es wenigstens noch verkaufen. Man kann im PC Bereich nicht auf so lange Sicht planen, und außerdem wäre das kaum zu empfehlen da sich ja mal ein Standard ändern könnte der damit den 1 kw Boliden zu Edelschrott verarbeitet. Mal ganz übertrieben gesagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Jaja ich hab ja gar nciht gesagt dass ihr mir unbedingt helfen müsst ich kenn ja eure meinung auch nach s1 außerdem wollte ich ja auch nur wissen wieso billignetzteile nicht empfehlenswert sind...



Weil die Dinger eine Technik von Vorgestern haben.
Weil die Dinger eine Effizienz haben, die fürn Arsch ist. Um 300 Watt zu liefern muss es 500 Watt aufnehmen.
Weil die Dinger nicht das leisten, was aufm Aufkleber steht.
Weil die Dinger schnell laut und heiß werden (was kein Wunder ist, bei 200 Watt Abwärme). 
Weil die Dinger nur bis zum Mittag halten.
Weil die Dinger keine funktionsfähigen Schutzschaltungen haben, deswegen raucht die Hardware mit ab, wenn das Netzteil kaputt geht.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nimm doch einfach das Corsair AX 650, gute Effizienz, lange Garantie und sehr hochwertige Bauteile. Wenn es irgendwann mal nicht mehr reichen sollte kann man es wenigstens noch verkaufen. Man kann im PC Bereich nicht auf so lange Sicht planen, und außerdem wäre das kaum zu empfehlen da sich ja mal ein Standard ändern könnte der damit den 1 kw Boliden zu Edelschrott verarbeitet. Mal ganz übertrieben gesagt.



Aber der Lüfter dreht bei voller Auslastung auf 100 auf, sonst ist es ja wirklich gut..
Das Modu87+ 600W wäre doch ok oder? Reicht aber nicjt für sli...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Das Modu87+ 600W wäre doch ok oder? Reicht aber nicjt für sli...


 
Für Mittelklasse Karten im SLI reicht es, bei stärkeren Karten würde ich auch ein stärkeres Modell nehmen.


----------



## Thallassa (26. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Aber der Lüfter dreht bei voller Auslastung auf 100 auf, sonst ist es ja wirklich gut..
> Das Modu87+ 600W wäre doch ok oder? Reicht aber nicjt für sli...


 
Man sollte ein NT gefälligst auch nicht auf 100% auslasten o_O

Unter Vollast des PCS 50 - 70%, je nach Dimensionierung (Ja, da gibts sicher viele, die mir nicht zustimmen -.-)

Und bevor du überteurtes Enermax-Zeug kaufst, nimm das einzig wahre: SEASONIC!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. November 2011)

Es gibt viele gute Netzteile, die auch günstig sind... es muß kein BeQuiet sein(zumal die in der letzten Zeit Fail geworden sind). http://www.testberichte.de/d/linkfe...ews%2F&amp;m_id=211&amp;pos=3127&objectType=4


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Für Mittelklasse Karten im SLI reicht es, bei stärkeren Karten würde ich auch ein stärkeres Modell nehmen.



Also doch mehr!! Dann sind wir eben doch bei 800!!!
Und außerdem wuerde ich wenn ich sli mache nur wenn wenigstens 1 wakült ist!
Jajaja mikroruckler...


----------



## mannefix (26. November 2011)

Mir is mal nen Netzteil abgebrannt (Wohnung nicht), deshalb stelle ich mir solche fragen nicht mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Also doch mehr!! Dann sind wir eben doch bei 800!!!
> Und außerdem wuerde ich wenn ich sli mache nur wenn wenigstens 1 wakült ist!
> Jajaja mikroruckler...


 
Kommt halt darauf an. Wenn du zwei GTX 580 einbaust, brauchst du 850 Watt, ist so,
Für zwei AMD 6950 reicht auch ein 750 Watt Netzteil, aber eben kein billig Schrott wie Inter Tech oder so, sondern eben ein hochwertiges, das auch die Leistung liefern kann.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. November 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> es muß kein BeQuiet sein(zumal die in der letzten Zeit Fail geworden sind).


Kannst du dieses bitte etwas näher Ausführen? Was meinst du genau?
Oder sprichst du gerade wieder von einigen älteren Modellen (wie E5)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2011)

Die jetzigen BeQuiet Netzteile sind alle OK, nicht schlechter als andere in dem Preisbereich, keine Ahnung, was einige immer haben.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. November 2011)

Mit 2x gtx570 @gtx580+oc(kannst du im 3D-mark11 Ranglistenthread nachschauen), zog mein Sys. 700watt aus der Dose ( GoldenGreen 800 90+), mit einer einzelnen gtx570 die über das gtx580 Niveau hinweggetaktet war, mussten es 450watt sein ... die gezogen wurden



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Kannst du dieses bitte etwas näher Ausführen? Was meinst du genau?
> Oder sprichst du gerade wieder von einigen älteren Modellen (wie E5)?



Hier im Forum sind in den letzten Monaten mehrmals Leute aufgeschlagen, die defekte NTs von BQ hatten... einem hat es sogar sein Sys. zerschossen.
Ich hatte auch schon ein Defektes NT von denen... BQ ist gut(besonderst der Service) , aber auf jedenfall nicht so toll wie es immer Probagandiert wird


----------



## TFTP100 (26. November 2011)

Also doch 800W!!, wieviel bräucht ich denn für ne 590?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2011)

Sie sind aber auch nicht schlechter.
Weil sie eben weit verbreitet sind, kommt es eben auch dazu, dass mehr Leute von Defekten betroffen sind, einfach die Quantität.
Aber Pech kannst du immer mit allen haben, mir ist mein Monitor nach gerade mal 3 Jahren abgeraucht, einfach so, ohne dass zuvor was war und der war nicht von BeQuiet.



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Also doch 800W!!, wieviel bräucht ich denn für ne 590?



Erstens ist das die Leistungsaufnahme, nicht das, was das NT tatsächlich an die Komponenten abgibt.
Denn die 700 Watt, die es leistet, leistet es auch, dafür kann es dann auch mal 900 Watt aufnehmen.

Und die 590 kann bis 400 Watt ziehen, je nach Last, in Games aber wohl keine 300.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. November 2011)

Mal als Anmerkung von mir @quanti: 

System: 

 Phenom II X6 @ 1,35V @3600MHz
 2x HD 5870 @Stock (Referenz Design+Asus Voltage Tweak Design) beide @Stock
 Laing, 5 Lüfter @Scythe Kaze Master + eine SSD, das wars. 

 Unter Prime 95 + Furmark komme ich so auf einen Verbrauch von 480-490W. 
 Wenn du jetzt alles ans Limit Übertakten würdest, kommst du sicher auf 750W.

 Fazit: Ein 600W Nt wird reichen, sofern es ein gutes ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Aber der Lüfter dreht bei voller Auslastung auf 100 auf, sonst ist es ja wirklich gut..
> Das Modu87+ 600W wäre doch ok oder? Reicht aber nicjt für sli...



Das Netzteil ist schon so gewählt das du max ca 50% abgreifst, was hast du da immer mit den 100%. Ich habe schon einige angebliche laute Netzteile gehabt wo ich nie auch nur einen Mucks aus dem Gehäuse gehört habe. Take it or leave it.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Mal als Anmerkung von mir @quanti:
> 
> System:
> 
> ...


 
Klar reicht das auch aus, weiß ich von mir selbst auch, aber wenn du ein Multi GPU System kaufst, sparst du nicht 20€ beim Netzteil.
Und übertakte mal CPU und Grafikkarte gut, dann ziehen die schon sehr viel, mit Standardtakt und Standardspannung ist das natürlich alles noch im Rahmen.
Für ein GTX 580 System würde ich aber trotzdem kein 650 Watt Netzteil nehmen, egal wie gut es ist.


----------



## poiu (26. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Corsair lüfter ist aber laut bei 100prozent...
> Ich denke ich bleibe bei modu 87+ 800W



du musst aber mit deinen Poppeligen PC erstmals Vollast schaffen, kleines Beispiel Q6600@OC und Vcore, GTX 295+GTX8800 und das teil leiert hier grad mit nur 540W aus der dose und das bei Furmark & Co  



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ja ich wollte ja eig auch nur wissen wieso ich mein billig nt in rente schicken soll - xD



deswegen : 

AXP PSU - YouTube

kannst aber natürlich für Silvester nutzen, wird halt bissl teurer als ein gewöhnliches Feuerwerk wenn du eine GTX 580 brätst!

vieles wurde heir schon korrekt beantwortet, für das aktuelle system reichen 400-450W wenn du eine GTX 580 willst dann 550W

soll die GTX 460 weiter als PhysX Karte drin bleiben dann 650-700W, bei zwei GTX 580 erst 850W aber jeweils ein Richtiges Netzteil


----------



## Gamefruit93 (26. November 2011)

Liegt daran das die Spannungen schwanken und das wirkt sich negativ auf die Hardware aus und führt über kurz oder lang zu einem "Shock" was deiner HW dann den Rest gibt.


----------



## 45thFuchs (26. November 2011)

Faustregel ist das im Idle das optimum über 20%Last liegt.Bei Vollast 50-80% ,besser richtung 80.
Sonst bringt dir Platin mal exact garnichts.
Rechne für idle grob 80-110W (SingleGPU)und da lässt sich am meisten Strom spahren wenn das Netzteil dann auch in der Effizienzkurve arbeitet.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. November 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Hier im Forum sind in den letzten Monaten mehrmals Leute aufgeschlagen, die defekte NTs von BQ hatten... einem hat es sogar sein Sys. zerschossen.
> Ich hatte auch schon ein Defektes NT von denen... BQ ist gut(besonderst der Service) , aber auf jedenfall nicht so toll wie es immer Probagandiert wird


 Meinst du nicht, dass, wenn man einige Tausend Geräte pro Monat rausschiebt, darunter auch einige defekte darunter sein könnten? (bedenkt, dass gerade der Einzelversand nicht ganz ohne ist). 
Und dass eines unserer Netzteile einen Rechner zerstört haben könnte, ist auch etwas, das viele Leute gern behaupten - nur beweisen kann man dieses eben nicht, auch das Nachvollziehen des Ausfalles ist nicht ganz einfach. Denn man kann nie sicher sein, dass es nicht eventuell doch ein externer Einfluss die Ursache für den Ausfall war (z.b. eine Netzseitige Überspannung). Und manchmal ist es auch ganz anders.
(mein Onkel hat mir letztens ein Teil-System überlassen, da er sich nach einem Netzteilausfall ein neues kaufte. Er behauptete auch, dass das Netzteil Komponenten beschädigte. Als ich die Komponenten aber testete, funktionierte alles. Nur hatte das Board einen aufgeblähten Elko).


Zum Thema:
Für ein normales System mit nur einer CPU und einer GPU/Grafikkarte ist ein Netzteil um 500W mehr als ausreichend. Auch hat sich in den letzten Jahren eine Stagnation der Leistungsaufnahme gezeigt. Weder bei CPUs noch GPUs wurde die Leistungsaufnahme in den letzten Jahren deutlich höher - einzig bei doppel GPU Karten stieg die Leistungsaufnahme an. Daher ist für ein normales System, das nicht übertaktet wird, je nach Ausbaugrad, ein 400 bis 550W Netzteil empfehlenswert. Erst wenn übertaktet wird - oder mehrere Prozessoren zum Einsatz kommen - kann ein stärkeres Netzteil notwendig werden.


----------



## Blutengel (26. November 2011)

Muahahahaha, wasn lustiger Thread  Ein beratungs-/ argumentsresistenter TE und diverse Posts von dem/ der ein oder anderen die echt den Gong net gehört haben 

Aaalso, warum kein Billigteil.

Ich hatte bis vor ca. 3 Monaten n Tronje ForceMajeur 430 Watt mit nem Athlon X2 4800+ und ner 88gt. Wenn es belastet wurde begann das NT zu brummen und zu fiepen das ich dachte der PC bricht gleich auseinander. Der Athlon zog max 65 Watt und die Graka 125 Watt aus dem NT und das Tronje hörte sich an als müsste es n AKW mit seinem Ausgangsstrom versorgen. 

Nun hab ich seit kurzem n "Altmodell" von BeQuiet (BQT L7 530 Watt) das eine EAH 6850 und n Phenom 2 955 be befeuert und ich höre........ nichts und nochmal nichts!

Auch die Angaben diverser Hardwareüberwachungsprogramme zeigt stabile Spannungen, was ich von dem Tronje nicht behaupten kann, obwohl die Forderungen an die Spannungen niedriger waren. Ich habe die letzten Monate vor der Umrüstung garnix mehr gemacht was den PC forderte, aus Angst das ich gleich Rauchwolken in meiner Wohnung habe.

Mir braucht niemand mehr was über Billigkram zu erzählen, gerade bei NTs. Ich achte schon seit längerem auf gute Qualität bei meinen Komponenten, das Tronje war ein einmaliger Ausrutscher in meiner Hardwaregeschichte.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. November 2011)

@Threadersteller
Nimm einfach das und sei glücklich.
Enermax Platimax 1500W ATX 2.3 (EPM1500EGT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mit dem Netzteil kannst dann deine zwei 36Kern CPUs samt 990 quadSLI Grakas mit Strom versorgen. 
Wenn du in 30 Jahren dann soweit bist kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder von dem System hier reinstellen.


----------



## TFTP100 (27. November 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> @Threadersteller
> Nimm einfach das und sei glücklich.
> Enermax Platimax 1500W ATX 2.3 (EPM1500EGT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Mit dem Netzteil kannst dann deine zwei 36Kern CPUs samt 990 quadSLI Grakas mit Strom versorgen.
> Wenn du in 30 Jahren dann soweit bist kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder von dem System hier reinstellen.



Ja so hab ich mir das vorgestellt xD 

Jetz weiß ich ja wieso billig nt ******* sind und werde mir zu der neuen graka ein gutes neues kaufen.


----------



## facehugger (27. November 2011)

Wenn du nicht unter 600W gehen willst, hier auch nochmal ein Vorschlag:


Cougar GX G600 600W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## TFTP100 (27. November 2011)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nicht unter 600W gehen willst, hier auch nochmal ein Vorschlag:
> 
> 
> [*]Cougar GX G600 600W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...



Joa hab ich auch schon gesehen  aber das modu ist doch leiser? Und effizienter....


----------



## FX_GTX (27. November 2011)

billig Netzteile können, wenn sie kaput gehen andere Komponeten beschedigen oder zerstören.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. November 2011)

Das können grundsätzlich alle Netzteile wenn sie kaputt gehen. 
Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist bei hochwertigen Netzteilen einfach geringer da sie das Leisten was auf dem Aufkleber steht und nicht bei nur 30% Belastung zur Rauchmaschine werden und eben meist mehr Schutzschaltungen haben.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. November 2011)

Ok jetzt weiß ich ja alles über billige netzteile. Die neuen grakas könnten ja seit neustem doch dezember kommen D
Aber ich würde dann womöglich doch beim modu bleiben...
Nochmal danke für euer Engagement!


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hat das bq dark rock pro denn bessere effizienz als das modu? Und ist es lauter? Im pcgh test war es ja besser insgesamt!
Die überlänge könnte ich verkraften mit define r3 case, aber wenn ih ein big tower mal kauf weil ixh wakü will, passt dann die pumpe und das 20cm nt noch unten rein?


----------



## UnnerveD (4. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> bq dark rock pro



Das ist 'nen CPU-Kühler 

Ich würde dem Dark Power P9 ein gleichstarkes der E9 Serie vorziehen, da dieses ebenfalls Goldzertifizierung besitzt, allerdings ein Standardgehäusemaß verwendet, einen 135mm Lüfter besitzt und insgesamt mit 5 Jahren auch eine deutlich längere Garantiezeit bietet.

Anhand dieser Kriterien würde ich das E9 auch dem Enermax Modu vorziehen (zumal das E9 noch etwas günstiger zu haben ist).


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Dezember 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist 'nen CPU-Kühler
> 
> Ich würde dem Dark Power P9 ein gleichstarkes der E9 Serie vorziehen, da dieses ebenfalls Goldzertifizierung besitzt, allerdings ein Standardgehäusemaß verwendet, einen 135mm Lüfter besitzt und insgesamt mit 5 Jahren auch eine deutlich längere Garantiezeit bietet.
> 
> Anhand dieser Kriterien würde ich das E9 auch dem Enermax Modu vorziehen (zumal das E9 noch etwas günstiger zu haben ist).



Oh da hab ich wohl gefailt 
Aber das e9 kann doch nciht besser sein als ein p9? Achso es is ja neuer... Auf neue dark power warten?
hmmmm aber ich will, wenn ich's schon gesponsort bekomm dass was "cooles" draufsteht  ? Jetzt fallt wieder über mich her


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Dezember 2011)

Du könntest ja warten, bis sich Stefan von BQ meldet - aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es derzeit von BQ kein besseres Gesamtpaket als das, was das E9 bietet. Wenn du das Netzteil jetzt brauchst, würde ich nicht aufs P10 warten. Hinzu kommt, dass das P10 (sofern es ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie die bisherigen P-Modelle) wieder Überlänge besitzen wird, was auch bei der Gehäusewahl und später Auf-/Umrüstaktionen bedacht werden sollte -> gerade bei nem MIDI-Tower sollte man da zweimal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest ja warten, bis sich Stefan von BQ meldet - aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es derzeit von BQ kein besseres Gesamtpaket als das, was das E9 bietet. Wenn du das Netzteil jetzt brauchst, würde ich nicht aufs P10 warten. Hinzu kommt, dass das P10 (sofern es ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie die bisherigen P-Modelle) wieder Überlänge besitzen wird, was auch bei der Gehäusewahl und später Auf-/Umrüstaktionen bedacht werden sollte -> gerade bei nem MIDI-Tower sollte man da zweimal drüber nachdenken.



In Zukunft werde ich nur noch big tower nehmen weil wakü... Und in mein jetziges passts auch rein 
Ih hab ja noch zeiit bis endlich die neuen grakas kommen


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. Dezember 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Du könntest ja warten, bis sich Stefan von BQ meldet - aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es derzeit von BQ kein besseres Gesamtpaket als das, was das E9 bietet. Wenn du das Netzteil jetzt brauchst, würde ich nicht aufs P10 warten. Hinzu kommt, dass das P10 (sofern es ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie die bisherigen P-Modelle) wieder Überlänge besitzen wird, was auch bei der Gehäusewahl und später Auf-/Umrüstaktionen bedacht werden sollte -> gerade bei nem MIDI-Tower sollte man da zweimal drüber nachdenken.


Was meinst du mit "überlänge"?

Wie dem auch sei, die P10 Serie wird ein Stück kürzer als die aktuelle P9 Generation werden, da hier ganz andere Gehäuse als bei der P9 Serie zum Einsatz kommen.
Allerdings werden diese Geräte noch auf sich warten lassen...

Bezüglich E9 vs P9:
Hier ist es Geschmackssache, für welches der beiden Geräte du dich entscheidest. Beide haben ihre Vorzüge


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit "überlänge"?
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, die P10 Serie wird ein Stück kürzer als die aktuelle P9 Generation werden, da hier ganz andere Gehäuse als bei der P9 Serie zum Einsatz kommen.
> Allerdings werden diese Geräte noch auf sich warten lassen...
> ...



Hmmmmm also e9 faebd ich bis jetz besser...
Wird das p10 denn platinum? Und wie lange müsste ich denn warten


----------



## thom_cat (5. Dezember 2011)

ja, das p10 wird ein platin netzteil.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Hmmmmm also e9 faebd ich bis jetz besser...
> Wird das p10 denn platinum? Und wie lange müsste ich denn warten


Nur das 860W Modell wird Platinum zertifiziert sein. Aber wann das P10 letztendlich erscheinen wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Nur dass es nicht mehr in diesem Jahr sein wird...


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das 860W Modell wird Platinum zertifiziert sein. Aber wann das P10 letztendlich erscheinen wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Nur dass es nicht mehr in diesem Jahr sein wird...



hmmmm, wenn die neuen grakas raus sin schau ich nochmal


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Warum wird nur das  860W  Platin haben?


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Dezember 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "überlänge"?


 
Das Maß der P9 Serie weicht in der Länge etwas vom "Standard" ab - das meinte ich damit


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum wird nur das  860W  Platin haben?


Was macht Platinum für dich so wichtig? Welche Modelle sollten deiner Meinung nach noch Platinum zertifiziert sein? 



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Das Maß der P9 Serie weicht in der Länge etwas vom "Standard" ab - das meinte ich damit


 Was hälst du von den Pure Power L8 oder Straight Power E7-E9 Modellen?
Findest du auch, dass die Überlänge hätten?


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Dezember 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Was hälst du von den Pure Power L8 oder Straight Power E7-E9 Modellen?
> Findest du auch, dass die Überlänge hätten?



Ach sag mir doch gleich, dass ich mich irre 

Die P9's haben (fast) das gleiche Case wie die E/L-Serien mittlerweile... man - bei den P7 (und ich meine auch bei den P8) waren die Dark Power noch erheblich länger. Klären Sie mich auf Mr. Stefan


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. Dezember 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ach sag mir doch gleich, dass ich mich irre


Ich sage nicht, dass du dich irrst 
Ich wollte nur deine Meinung hören.



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Die P9's haben (fast) das gleiche Case wie die E/L-Serien mittlerweile... man - bei den P7 (und ich meine auch bei den P8) waren die Dark Power noch erheblich länger. Klären Sie mich auf Mr. Stefan


Also bei den Gehäusen muss ich dir schon ein wenig widersprechen. Denn hier sind die E7-9 und P8/P9 schon ganz anders, auch das L8 ist ganz anders als die Straight Power. Und die Dark Power Pros haben wieder ein anderes Gehäuse. Natürlich ist das Design recht ähnlich und wir haben auch bei den L8 das Design an unsere aktuelle Designlinie angeglichen, hier sind die Unterschiede auch (optisch) größer als E9 zu P9.

Bezüglich der Länge:
P6 war 160mm kurz, P7 180mm, P8/9 etwa 200mm.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Platin ist für mich nicht intressant, da ich ein gutes NT habe.
Allerdings gibt es andere Herstellerdie auch in anderen Wattklassen auch Platin NTs. Warum wird also nur 1 Modell, als Platin-NT kommen?


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Dezember 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> P6 war 160mm kurz, P7 180mm, P8/9 etwa 200mm.


Und die E9 sollten 160mm lang sein, wenn die Angaben auf eurer Homepage stimmen.

Und eben diesen Unterschied von 4 cm meinte ich mit "Überlänge" - mir persönlich ist das relativ egal, ob das Netzteil nun 10, 20, oder 30cm lang ist -> in 'nem bigTower stößt man da nunmal eher selten auf Kapazitätsprobleme (Ergo habe ich mich an der Größe nie wirklich gestört - lediglich gewundert, warum ihr mit dem Design der P-Platinen mehr Platz benötigt).
Da der TE aber ein etwas kleineres Fractal Arc Midi kaufen möchte, sollte er es sich genauer überlegen, ob denn ein 20cm-Netzteil Platz findet, ohne, dass das Gehäuse an Funktionalität verliert (bspw. kann der Lüfter im Boden nur mit Netzteilen bis 17cm genutzt werden). Wenn dann später auch noch Radiatoren, Schlauch, Kabel, Pumpe und AGB untergebracht werden, können eben jene 4cm über Top oder Not entscheiden.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:
			
		

> Und die E9 sollten 160mm lang sein, wenn die Angaben auf eurer Homepage stimmen.
> 
> Und eben diesen Unterschied von 4 cm meinte ich mit "Überlänge" - mir persönlich ist das relativ egal, ob das Netzteil nun 10, 20, oder 30cm lang ist -> in 'nem bigTower stößt man da nunmal eher selten auf Kapazitätsprobleme (Ergo habe ich mich an der Größe nie wirklich gestört - lediglich gewundert, warum ihr mit dem Design der P-Platinen mehr Platz benötigt).
> Da der TE aber ein etwas kleineres Fractal Arc Midi kaufen möchte, sollte er es sich genauer überlegen, ob denn ein 20cm-Netzteil Platz findet, ohne, dass das Gehäuse an Funktionalität verliert (bspw. kann der Lüfter im Boden nur mit Netzteilen bis 17cm genutzt werden). Wenn dann später auch noch Radiatoren, Schlauch, Kabel, Pumpe und AGB untergebracht werden, können eben jene 4cm über Top oder Not entscheiden.



Ich will ein arc midi kaufen?


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ich will ein arc midi kaufen?


 
Hab ich das verwechselt?
Ich dahcte, das wäre dieser Thread hier gewesen...


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich das verwechselt?
> Ich dahcte, das wäre dieser Thread hier gewesen...



XD ich hab ein define r3 aber ich brauch unten kein bodenlüfter


----------



## TFTP100 (9. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es eig wo man den bildschir anschließen kann dass der mit dem pc angeht?


----------



## UnnerveD (9. Dezember 2011)

Klar - ein Master-Slave Steckdosenverteiler. PC in die Master Buchse, den Rest als Slave - somit gehen alle Slavegeräte aus wenn der PC auch abgeschalten wird.

Ob man es braucht sei aber dahingestellt - ich fahre den PC herunter und schalte dann einfach die Steckdosenleiste aus - spart mehr Strom


----------



## TFTP100 (9. Dezember 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:
			
		

> Klar - ein Master-Slave Steckdosenverteiler. PC in die Master Buchse, den Rest als Slave - somit gehen alle Slavegeräte aus wenn der PC auch abgeschalten wird.
> 
> Ob man es braucht sei aber dahingestellt - ich fahre den PC herunter und schalte dann einfach die Steckdosenleiste aus - spart mehr Strom



Aber nicht als netzteil anschluss oder?


----------



## Bruce112 (9. Dezember 2011)

Wieso keine Billig Netzteile? 

weil die meisten billig komponente eingebaut wird .Preis leistung Kracher sind die Netzteile in mittleren segment .

55 euro bis 70 euro 
ab 500 watt aufwärts 
zb .XFX 550watt  Bronze ,Antec High Current Gamer 520 watt Bronze,Bequiet Pure power 530 L8 serie Modular Bronze , Rasurbo Real Power 550 watt modular  80 plus, 

kann mann ohne bedenken nehmen  , bis 570 gtx /6970 .

Überhitzungsschutz, Überstromschutz, Überspannungsschutz, Over Power Protection, Unterspannungsschutz, Kabelmanagement  , Kurzschlussschutz,


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

Mirist grad aufgefallen dass das modu nicht komplett modular ist. Wenn ich kabel modding betreiben will ist ein komplett modulares wie ax750 besser oder?
Und beim 750 sind alle kabel doch schon komplett schwarz gesleevt oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Mirist grad aufgefallen dass das modu nicht komplett modular ist. Wenn ich kabel modding betreiben will ist ein komplett modulares wie ax750 besser oder?


 
Jop, wenn du Sleeven willst, ist es sinnvoller, wenn du alle Strippen vom NT trennen kannst.


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2011)

Vorteil ist das du das NT nicht öffnen musst und somit auch die Garantie bleibt XD

wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß ob bei COrsair m Garantiefall die Kabel mit verschickt werden müssen, bei Seasonic ist das nicht der fall


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, wenn du Sleeven willst, ist es sinnvoller, wenn du alle Strippen vom NT trennen kannst.



Alter war das schnell. Das ax750/850 hat also schon komplett schwarz gesleevte kabel?
Kann schon jmd sagen wieviel W ich für 2 7970 bräuchte? (mit i7 3960x)
Aber die 2,3 sone unter 100% schrecken mich immernich ab...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

Keine Ahnung, niemand weiß was zwei 7970 ziehen, aber ich denke nicht, dass es mehr werden als bei der 6970. Daher reicht ein 850 Watt Netzteil locker.


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, niemand weiß was zwei 7970 ziehen, aber ich denke nicht, dass es mehr werden als bei der 6970. Daher reicht ein 850 Watt Netzteil locker.



Hat das auch genug pci stecker für 2? Und ist das 850 lauter als das 750?
Und haben be quiet auch voll modular und richtig gesleevte kabel? Nich wie beim modu mit den farbigen kabeln!


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

Dann bleib ich denk ich beim corsair, oder gibts noch was vergleichbares mit gesleevten(also richtig) kabeln und modular und leise?(und 850W)


----------



## bravo-two-zero (18. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Manche Platinen sehen aus als hätten Höhlenmenschen die gelötet.



ich lag eben aufm boden vor lachen als ich mir das bildlich vorgestellt hab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

Na ja, wenn ich Super Flower angucke, ist eine Höhlenmalerei genauer.


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Dezember 2011)

Reichen 750w corsair ax auch für 580(bald7970) im sli aus? Oder sollte man lieber 850 nehmen dass es nicht laut wird?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2011)

Also bei der GTX 580 im SLI dürfte es bequem passen mit ca 650W im Worst Case, zu den HD 7970 im Crossfire kann man so noch nix sagen. Wenn der Verbrauch nicht höher ist wie bei der HD 6970 dürfte es dort auch reichen da je Karte ca 250W anfallen


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei der GTX 580 im SLI dürfte es bequem passen mit ca 650W im Worst Case, zu den HD 7970 im Crossfire kann man so noch nix sagen. Wenn der Verbrauch nicht höher ist wie bei der HD 6970 dürfte es dort auch reichen da je Karte ca 250W anfallen



Also sollten 750 reichen oder? Sind ja imerhin 20 differenz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2011)

Normal sollte es reichen an die Leistungsgrenze ( um die 650W ) käme man nur wenn man ewig Benchmarks spielt


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Normal sollte es reichen an die Leistungsgrenze ( um die 650W ) käme man nur wenn man ewig Benchmarks spielt



Und dann wird der lüfter laut was ich nich will!
Spielt es eine rolle wieviel luefter usw ich hab?


----------



## neflE (20. Dezember 2011)

Darf ich auch noch was sagen?

Also ich hab vor ein paar Tagen erst ein billig Sys zusammengestellt, eben auch mit einem Billigem NT was sofort auffiel war die Lautstärke. Aber das stört die Person, für die der Rechner gedacht ist nicht.
Soweit war ich dann doch sehr zu Frieden, doch das nächste Übel musste ja kommen:
Der Anschluss, An den das Netzkabel rankommt ist Nicht ordentlich und das Kabel sitzt nicht richtig, so das wenn man gegen das Kabel kommt der PC gen mal aus geht.

Geht schon, dachte ich mir. Da die besagte Person den Rechner sowieso nur 2 mal im Jahr bewegen wird.

Doch dann bemerkte durch Zufall, wohl das übelste an dem NT

Ich habe (ja doof) irgend ein Speaker Kabel so gesteckt, das ein Kurzschluss entstanden ist. 
Aber das NT hat das locker flockig ignoriert und weiter sinnlos Energie verschwendet und Dabei schön den Speaker und das Kabel durchgeschmort 
Hätte ich Nicht nochmal ins Gehäuse geguckt um eine extra Wlankarte einzubauen wär mir das wohl nie aufgefallen und  was dann wohl noch passiert währe :O


Gegenbeispiel: bei meinem BQ NT habe ich durch Fehler in in der Beleuchtung, die ich eingebaut habe, schon so oft Kurzschlüsse verursacht aber mein NT hat sich immer gleich abgeschaltet und so meiner HW und der Stromrechnung viel erspart.

Deswegen:
Billig NTs - nur wenns sein Mus und die HW auch nicht viel wert ist.

Marken NTs - wenn man auf Qualität, Silent und Sicherheit achtet. 

Lg neflE


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Und dann wird der lüfter laut was ich nich will!
> Spielt es eine rolle wieviel luefter usw ich hab?


 
Kommt drafu an in welcher hinsicht du das meinst.
Wenns wegen dem Stromverbrauch ist brauchst dir keine sorgen machen da müsstest schon eine Arme an Lüftern anschließen wollen.
Wenn du wegen der Lautstärke des Netzteiles meinst ja. Je besser das Gehäuse belüftet desto kühlere Luft bekommt das Netzteil ab wenns oben ist, wenns eh durch Boden frischluft saugt ists wieder egal.


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Dezember 2011)

neflE schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich auch noch was sagen?
> 
> Also ich hab vor ein paar Tagen erst ein billig Sys zusammengestellt, eben auch mit einem Billigem NT was sofort auffiel war die Lautstärke. Aber das stört die Person, für die der Rechner gedacht ist nicht.
> Soweit war ich dann doch sehr zu Frieden, doch das nächste Übel musste ja kommen:
> ...



Du machst mir angst mit deinen kurzschlüssen muss ich da auch angst haben ? Ich wuestte nichtmal wonach ich suchen müsste wie kann man denn speaker falsch einstecken?


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drafu an in welcher hinsicht du das meinst.
> Wenns wegen dem Stromverbrauch ist brauchst dir keine sorgen machen da müsstest schon eine Arme an Lüftern anschließen wollen.
> Wenn du wegen der Lautstärke des Netzteiles meinst ja. Je besser das Gehäuse belüftet desto kühlere Luft bekommt das Netzteil ab wenns oben ist, wenns eh durch Boden frischluft saugt ists wieder egal.



Also bei mir bekommts frischluft vom boden  reicht dann also das AX 750W?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2011)

Bei zwei High End Karten würde ich ein 850 Watt Netzteil nehmen.


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Bei zwei High End Karten würde ich ein 850 Watt Netzteil nehmen.



Dann geh ich nummer sicher  und nehm das ax 850


----------



## PC GAMER (22. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann geh ich nummer sicher  und nehm das ax 850



Corsair enttäuscht keinen


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Dezember 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:
			
		

> Corsair enttäuscht keinen



Sicher? Gibt bestimmt Leute die Probs hatten.


----------



## NCphalon (22. Dezember 2011)

So wie auch mit jedem anderen NT Hersteller den du dir vorstellen kannst^^

Bei Markennetzteilen kann man im Prinzip sowieso bei jeder neuen Serie die Vorurteile löschen weil die sich total anders verhalten können als die Vorgängerserie.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es den Vorurteile gäbe.  Ich eine Enermax und Seasonic...was gibbet da zu meckern? Der Preis ist berechtigt. XD


----------



## PC GAMER (22. Dezember 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wenn es den Vorurteile gäbe.  Ich eine Enermax und Seasonic...was gibbet da zu meckern? Der Preis ist berechtigt. XD


 
nicht jeder hat soviel Geld für ein NT


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2011)

Dabei ist die PSU das wichtigste ohne sie kann kein PC laufen.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Dezember 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> nicht jeder hat soviel Geld für ein NT


 Dazu muss man aber auch sagen nicht jeder braucht solch ein NT.


----------



## TFTP100 (22. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei ist die PSU das wichtigste ohne sie kann kein PC laufen.



Wieso läuft mein techsolo dann schon beinahe ein Jahr XD ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Wieso läuft mein techsolo dann schon beinahe ein Jahr XD ?


 
Reines Glück.


----------



## Rolk (23. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Wieso läuft mein techsolo dann schon beinahe ein Jahr XD ?



Warscheinlich zieht dein Rechner nur 200W. 

Mal im Ernst, was ist an einem Jahr lang? Ich wäre schon entäuscht wenn mir ein NT nach 3 Jahren abraucht. Ist zum Glück noch nicht passiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, was ist an einem Jahr lang? Ich wäre schon entäuscht wenn mir ein NT nach 3 Jahren abraucht. Ist zum Glück noch nicht passiert.


 
Das kürzeste waren mal 25 Minuten bei mir, dann war Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte nur 2 Minuten gebraucht um eun Netzteil zu killen, oder eher gesagt es brauchte so lange um den Rechner das Licht auszuknipsen. Netzteile sind das Herz und gehören mit zu den am längsten genutzten Komponenten, daher sollte man da nicht den Rotstift ansetzen. Da man damit nicht angeben kann wird bei einigen dort gerne gegeizt


----------



## PC GAMER (23. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte nur 2 Minuten gebraucht um eun Netzteil zu killen, oder eher gesagt es brauchte so lange um den Rechner das Licht auszuknipsen. Netzteile sind das Herz und gehören mit zu den am längsten genutzten Komponenten, daher sollte man da nicht den Rotstift ansetzen. Da man damit nicht angeben kann wird bei einigen dort gerne gegeizt



Ein 150 euro nt muss es auch nicht sein oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2011)

Das Netzteil kann ruhig 10-15% des Budgets ausmachen.


----------



## Rolk (23. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kürzeste waren mal 25 Minuten bei mir, dann war Schicht im Schacht.



Das Szenario will ich jetzt aber hören.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das Szenario will ich jetzt aber hören.


 
Na ja, ist schon etwas her, war ein Dark Power P6.
Eingbaut, alles super, Rechner läuft, immer noch alles super, etwas ausprobiert, alles super.
Game gestartet, auch super, dann wieder ausgemacht, noch immer gut, ein paar Sekunden später macht es dann "Buff" und der Rechner geht aus. 
Einschalten ging nicht mehr, das NT war breit.


----------



## Rolk (23. Dezember 2011)

Jaja BeQuiet. 
Da habe ich mich erst seit den E8 ran getraut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2011)

Der Tausch war aber absolut problemlos.
Zwei Tage später das Ersatzgerät gehabt und das lief ohne Sorgen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Ein 150 euro nt muss es auch nicht sein oder?



Ich hatte garkeinen Preis erwähnt, nur gesagt das Geiz tödlich ist oder sein kann. Je nach Klasse sollte man aber wenigstens um die 50 - 60 Taler als Untergrenze setzen ( typisches Gamersystem ). Ode rman achtet auf brauchbare Hersteller


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Dezember 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Ein 150 euro nt muss es auch nicht sein oder?


 
Es kommt darauf an es gibt gute günsitge und halt einfach billige Dinger wo man die Finger von lassen soll.

Gut und Günstig sind zB. 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gehps&sort=p&xf=818_be+quiet!~818_Cougar~818_Enermax~818_Seasonic~1119_80+PLUS#xf_top
Wie man sieht bekommt man da ab 60€ schon sehr potente Netzteile die so gut wie alle single GPU Systeme mit genug Leistung befeuern kann

Jetzt kommt nur billig
850 Watt Netzteil PC mit 120mm Leiselüfter - ATX Gamer Netzteil 850W NEU | eBay
Techsolo 730Watt PC Computer Netzteil ATX Power TP-730 120mm Lüfter Leise (4039282891101) | eBay

Was sofort auffällt das diese Netzteile angeblich fürs gleiche Geld mehr als das doppelte an Leistung haben und theoritisch sogar für SLI genug Power haben jedoch hat keines davon genug PCI-E Stecker nichtmal für eine highend GPU reicht es?(auch hier gibts wieder Ausnahmen manche haben doch sehr viele PCI-E Stecker was ich extrem dreist und gefährlich finde)
Nun schaut mal die Amper bei den 12Volt Leitungen an.
Sehr auffälig das Techsolo mit gerade mal 2x19A. 
Das Ding ist mit einer einfachen Graka alla GTX460 schon überfordert und das soll 730Watt bereitstellen?
Jetzt vergleicht man es mal mit dem günstigsten aus meinem Link. 
Das BeQuiet 300Watt liefert 2x18A auf 12Volt. 
Mmh wie geht das denn?
Jetzt könnt ihr ungefähr Abschätzen wieviel Leistung da auch wirklich in dem 730Watt Netzteil drinnen stecken. 
Nur ich trau dem Bequiet die 300Watt eher zu wie diesen E-bay Teilen weil es wenigstens einigermaßen aktuelle Technik hat die meisten Billignetzteile verwenden auch noch passiv PFC.

Hier wird natürlich grundsätzlich erstmal Topware vorgeschlagen mit Gold Plus usw. aber es ist nunmal so das das Netzteil oft mehrere Systeme überstehen muss und da sollte doch einmal bissl mehr Geld drinnen sein als 30€. 
Unverständlich sind für mich die Leute die sich eben nen fetten Core i7 sammt Oc-Board mit ner GTX580 kaufen was knapp 1000€ kostet und später eventuell SLI wollen aber dann erschrecken wenn man sagt die sollen sich nen Netzteil für 100-150€ kaufen 
Ihr kauft doch auch kein Ferrari und tankt Diesel. 
Nix anderes wird hier gemacht und dann wundern/heulen die rumm weil das System oft Abstürzt oder eben das Netzteil in rauch aufgeht und am Schluss wenn sie Pech haben die Graka oder das Board mit in den Himmel nehmen.


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt darauf an es gibt gute günsitge und halt einfach billige Dinger wo man die Finger von lassen soll.
> 
> Gut und Günstig sind zB.
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gehps&sort=p&xf=818_be+quiet!~818_Cougar~818_Enermax~818_Seasonic~1119_80+PLUS#xf_top
> ...



Mein techsolo 730 schafft meine 460 und ist nicht laut 
Ich hatte auch noch nie probleme mit dem.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2011)

Nenne es einen glücklichen Zufall


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Dezember 2011)

@TFTP
Sorry, aber bei dir ist meiner Meinung nach jeder Kommentar oder versuch was zu Erklären sinnlos. 
Ich denk jedem anderen ist klar was ich meine und worauf ich hinaus will und das reicht mir.


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> @TFTP
> Sorry, aber bei dir ist meiner Meinung nach jeder Kommentar oder versuch was zu Erklären sinnlos.
> Ich denk jedem anderen ist klar was ich meine und worauf ich hinaus will und das reicht mir.



Jaja, ich habs ja verstanden....
Trotzdem kann es nicht so schlimm sein wenn es schon fast 1Jahr ohne probleme hält


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Jaja, ich habs ja verstanden....
> Trotzdem kann es nicht so schlimm sein wenn es schon fast 1Jahr ohne probleme hält


Ich Zitiere mich mal selber auch wenn sich das nicht gehört.


Soldat0815 schrieb:


> @TFTP
> Sorry, aber bei dir ist meiner Meinung nach jeder Kommentar oder versuch was zu Erklären sinnlos.


----------



## orca113 (24. Dezember 2011)

Jo und selbst das Lepa 750B was von PCGH als "Spar Tipp" ausgezeichnet wurde in der letzten Ausgabe. Ist mir letzte Woche um die Ohren geflogen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...189837-netzteil-alternative-zu-lepa-750b.html Post #4

750W 90€...

Ist wirklich wahr,Kauf dir anständige Komponenten und spar auch nicht am Netzteil,das bringt nix.


----------



## Rizoma (24. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Jaja, ich habs ja verstanden....
> Trotzdem kann es nicht so schlimm sein wenn es schon fast 1Jahr ohne probleme hält


 
Sehe ich anders. Ich hatte mir meinen jetzigen Rechner gebraucht gekauft da ich zu diesen Zeitpunkt wenig Kohle hatte mit folgender Zusammenstellung ( hab jetzt mal nur die Hauptverbraucher aufgezählt):

- LC Power 500W Netzteil
- AMD Athlon X2 6000
- GeForce 8600 GTS

Diese Kombi funktionierte über ein Jahr soweit gut (beim Vorbesitzer), nun da mit die 8600 GTS aber fürs Jahr 2011 zu wenig Leistung hatte hab ich sie als ich wieder flüssig war gegen eine HD 5850 getauscht die verbraucht zwar mehr Strom als eine 8600´er sollte aber locker von einem 500W Netzteil befeuert werden können. Puste Kuchen ich habe eine woche mit der neuen Kombination gespielt als plötzlich der Rechner beim Zocken ausging und es nach verbrannter Elektronik gerochen hat ich hatte glück das das Netzteil beim abrauchen nicht noch andere Komponenten mit genommen hat. Außerdem war mein Tower da wo das Netzteil angebracht ist so heiß das ich ihn nicht anfassen konnte dafür aber ein Spiegelei braten konnte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2011)

Meist muß man erst den Worst Case selbst erlebt haben bevor man umdenkt, aber was solls es hat jeder selbst in der Hand


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Jaja, ich habs ja verstanden....
> Trotzdem kann es nicht so schlimm sein wenn es schon fast 1Jahr ohne probleme hält


Nein, hast du nicht. 
Du hattest bis jetzt einfach nur Glück, fertig.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (24. Dezember 2011)

Also vor zwei oder drei Jahren brauchte ich noch Rat beim Neukauf von Komponenten, also habe ich mir Graka und Netzteil von einem Bekannten aussuchen lassen. Besagtes Netzteil war ein LC Power mit 650 Watt und 80+ Zertifizierung. Es hat bisher tadellos funktioniert und mehrere verschiedene Grafikkarten befeuert. Selbst als ich einmal aus Versehen einen Kurzen hatte, ist nichts passiert.

Jedoch wenn ich mit meinem heutigen Wissen und dem was man links und rechts im Netz lesen kann, das ganze mal betrachte, dann habe ich wohl auch eher Glück gehabt. Ich denke mir einfach - wenn so viele erfahrene Anwender davon abraten, ein Billig-Netzteil zu kaufen, dann wird da schon was dran sein bzw. sollte man sich den nächsten NT Kauf gut überlegen. Aus diesem Grund hatte ich mich auch vor kurzem dazu entschlossen, bevor doch mal etwas deswegen abraucht, ein hochwertiges NT zu kaufen welches nun über mehrere Jahre (hoffentlich) seinen Dienst tut. Hinzukommt, dass ich mich umso mehr ärgern würde, wenn mein relativ neuer i5, das MoBo oder irgendwas anderes im Eimer wäre.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Dezember 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...inkl-vids-vom-chinaboeller-alias-cp-750w.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-xilence-redwing-gaming-edition-800-watt.html


----------



## Jamrock (29. Dezember 2011)

Man kann ja ruhig billig NT s nach meiner Meinung nach benutzen solang die nötigen Schutzschlatungen vorhanden sind. Nur leider ist das meistens nicht der Fall...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Dezember 2011)

Aber wenn sie alle wichtigen Schutzschlatungen haben, sind es keine Billignetzteile mehr und kosten auch dementsprechend. Außerdem sind die Billigdinger nicht stabil und lassen den Knecht gern mal abschmieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Jamrock schrieb:


> Man kann ja ruhig billig NT s nach meiner Meinung nach benutzen solang die nötigen Schutzschlatungen vorhanden sind. Nur leider ist das meistens nicht der Fall...


 
Was nützen dir die Schutzschaltungen, wenn das Netzteil nicht das liefert, was drauf steht?


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was nützen dir die Schutzschaltungen, wenn das Netzteil nicht das liefert, was drauf steht?


 


das macht durch aus was aus 

weil es hilft vor spannungs spitzen oder gar niederen spannungen

und gerade deswegen sind diverse schutz mechanismen so wichtig


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das 500 Watt Netzteil dann nur 300 Watt liefert und halt statt ab zu brennen dann eben abschaltet.
Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche, du musst ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Dezember 2011)

Jup. Der Unterschied ist nur, dass die hardwaäre MÖGLICHERWEISE noch lebt.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Dezember 2011)

Hm... als ich mal einen Kollegen dabei erwischt habe, als er das Netz nach Billignetzteilen durchforstete, gab es natürlich gleich die entsprechenden Kommentare von mir. Der meinte dann nur schlicht, er wüsste auch, dass das tolle 750W-25€-NT, was er grade begutachtete nur um die 450 W an den entscheidenden Schienen auspucken würde, aber mehr wolle er ja auch nicht.
Also eher die Argumentation von TFTP100.
Ich konnte dann auch nur eher lahm etwas von Effektivität (ihn interessierte aber nicht, dass es in der Marktnische nichts mit 99+ Plutonium-Label gibt) und Schutzschaltungen faseln.
Da muss eben jeder selbst durch. Solange, bis es knallt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Jup. Der Unterschied ist nur, dass die hardwaäre MÖGLICHERWEISE noch lebt.


 
Die Hardware kann auch noch leben, wenn das Netzteil keine Schutzschaltungen hat. Es kommt halt darauf an, wann er aufbrennt, bzw. wie lange es dauert, bis es durchgeschmort ist, eher die Hardware Schaden nimmt.
Mein Tipp ist ja einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das 500 Watt Netzteil dann nur 300 Watt liefert und halt statt ab zu brennen dann eben abschaltet.
> Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche, du musst ein neues Netzteil kaufen.




UND ohne eventuelen schäden bränden etc leben


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> UND ohne eventuelen schäden bränden etc leben


 
Und das weißt du eben nicht. 
Ist aber trotzdem blöd, da kaufst du ein Netzteil und gibts 15€ mehr aus, weil es ja die Schutzschaltungen hat. Dann liefert es aber trotzdem nicht die Leistung, die drauf steht und du musst ein neues kaufen.
Hast also so oder so unnötig Geld ausgegeben.
Jetzt versuch mir mal den Sinn davon zu erklären.


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Dezember 2011)

höhere langzeizt stabilität


PS man mus schon seinen eignen verbraucher geräte lüfter etc 
schon einschätzen können


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Man sollte bei sowas das NT nicht im PC haben, da möglicherweise auch eine Flamme rauskommen könnte.


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Dezember 2011)

ne flame is nicht so schlim      der elko saft is das schlimme wen er aufs mobo usw spritzt   oder  zb 12 volt schiene durch batscht


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Dezember 2011)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> höhere langzeizt stabilität



Nicht wirklich, eher durch billigere Materialien kürzere Lebenszeit des NTs.



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> PS man mus schon seinen eignen verbraucher geräte lüfter etc
> schon einschätzen können


 
Toll. Wenn man aber sich ausrechnet, dass das komplette System 350W frisst und man kauft sich ein 550W-Billignetzteil und dann liefert es nur 300W, hast du ein Problem und kannst nochmal kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> höhere langzeizt stabilität



Bei billig Netzteilen, die zwar Schutzschaltungen haben, aber nicht das liefern, was aufm Aufkleber steht?


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, eher durch billigere Materialien kürzere Lebenszeit des NTs.
> 
> 
> 
> Toll. Wenn man aber sich ausrechnet, dass das komplette System 350W frisst und man kauft sich ein 550W-Billignetzteil und dann liefert es nur 300W, hast du ein Problem und kannst nochmal kaufen.



sowieso dafür sind ja die bronze silber etc da = hier hat man ja schon ne einschätzung was sache ist   (zur orientierung    noch combined werte )



Nicht wirklich, eher durch billigere Materialien kürzere Lebenszeit des NTs.  = genau deswegen würde ich von grund auf nicht zu billig netz teilen aller  sinan POWER und co greifen = selbst be quiet hat sich die finger verbrannt in der leider kleinen hardcore scene


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Dezember 2011)

Nein, dafür sind Bronze, Silber etc nicht da. Das ist die Effizienz bzw. die Verlustleistung, aber nicht die Power. Reicht die Power nicht, kann das Ding auch gerne Platin haben, das nützt nichts.

Edit: Hier, hol dir das hier, das ist ein sehr gutes für den Preis: http://gh.de/664432


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Dezember 2011)

du meinst die ampere oder watt ?



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Nein, dafür sind Bronze, Silber etc nicht da. Das ist die Effizienz bzw. die Verlustleistung, aber nicht die Power. Reicht die Power nicht, kann das Ding auch gerne Platin haben, das nützt nichts.
> 
> Edit: Hier, hol dir das hier, das ist ein sehr gutes für den Preis: Inter-Tech SL-500 550W ATX 2.2 (88882009) | Geizhals Deutschland





dan schreib mir mal ein system auf    wo es noch nach deiner meinung stabil leuft


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Dezember 2011)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> dan schreib mir mal ein system auf    wo es noch nach deiner meinung stabil leuft


 
Ich glaub du verstehst garnicht woaruf wir hinaus wollen. Wir sagen, dass 500W drauf steht aber nur 300W geliefert wird und das vllt nicht für das System reicht -> Kundenverarsche.
Außerdem haben die wenigsten Billignetzteile die wichtigsten Schutzschaltungen drin und selbst wenn, es kam schon vor, dass diese einfach nicht gegriffen haben.
Bei jedem System läuft noch alles stabil, das Netzteil muss nur genug liefern. Das tut es bei Billi-NTs oft nicht, da nicht geliefert wird was drauf steht. Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Das kannst du für einen alten Pentium 4 oder Athlon 64 Rechner nutzen, wo eben eine kleine Grafikkarte drin ist, da wird das NT sicher laufen und so ein System braucht auch noch viel Leistung auf den 5 und 3,3 Volt Leitungen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Dezember 2011)

Pentium 4 sicher            ja    auser mit dem neueren netzteilen evtl nicht


viel Leistung auf den 5 und 3,3 Volt Leitungen. =Pentium 4



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich glaub du verstehst garnicht woaruf wir hinaus wollen. Wir sagen, dass 500W drauf steht aber nur 300W geliefert wird und das vllt nicht für das System reicht -> Kundenverarsche.
> Außerdem haben die wenigsten Billignetzteile die wichtigsten Schutzschaltungen drin und selbst wenn, es kam schon vor, dass diese einfach nicht gegriffen haben.
> Bei jedem System läuft noch alles stabil, das Netzteil muss nur genug liefern. Das tut es bei Billi-NTs oft nicht, da nicht geliefert wird was drauf steht. Jetzt verstanden?


 



jetzt      !!!!    stimmt  dan nimmt man halt das 700w no name statt 600w no name            ne schertz


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Pentium 4 sicher            ja    auser mit dem neueren netzteilen evtl nicht
> 
> 
> viel Leistung auf den 5 und 3,3 Volt Leitungen. =Pentium 4


 
Jop, hast du einen Ahnung, wie alt der Pentium 4 inzwischen ist?
Außerdem muss es ja nicht der Pentium 4 mit 4GHz sein, das 2GHz Modell reicht schon, das läuft garantiert mit dem billig Netzteil.
Als Grafikkarte passt eh nur einen AGP.


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Dezember 2011)

Jop

wie schon geschrieben 

viel Leistung auf den 5 und 3,3 Volt Leitungen. =Pentium 4


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Nur selbst für so einen alten Rechner würde ich kein billig Netzteil kaufen, weil eben auch die Effizienz fürn Arsch ist.
Was nützt es, wenn das billig Teil läuft aber für 100 Watt, die es liefert, gleich 200 Watt aufnehmen muss?


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Dezember 2011)

ja so in der art  

wobei beim pentium 4  vorsicht geboten ist der schluckt gantz schön (die alte heitz platte)


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Der schluckt deutlich weniger als heutige CPUs, schau dir mal die TDP vom Westmere Xeon an, 150 Watt TDP ist eine Hausnummer. 
Und ein Bulldozer ist trotz 32nm immer noch saugfreudiger als jeder Pentium 4.


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Dezember 2011)

nicht gantz     5 und 3,3 Volt  schiene würd belastet  die neueren netzteile haben damit teils probleme weil sie da teils nicht so viel liefern wie die älteren netz teile für den pentium 4 komplettrechner zb


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Heutige Netzteil können in den Regel rund 150 Watt an 5 Volt und 3,3 Volt liefern, das reicht auch für alte Systeme.


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ey Quanti, du bist doch Ingenieur oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

Jop, und für mich ist nicht zu schwör.


----------



## lu89 (31. Dezember 2011)

Öhm, ich bin der Meinung das der P4 auch schon 12V brauchte. (Deswegen auch der 4pin CPU Stecker) Der Athlon XP hingegen war noch 3&5V.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass du mit einem billig Netzteil eher ein Pentium 4 + Grafik von damals betreiben kannst als ein aktuelles System.


----------



## ile (2. Januar 2012)

Bei manchen Leuten ist jedes Gerede sinnlos. Hab über 30 Minuten verschwendet, um jemanden zu überzeugen, seinen Chinaböller im PC durch ein anständiges 50 €-NT zu ersetzen - völlig  umsonst, der hockt heute immer noch mit dem Billigheimer da.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Januar 2012)

Ach, sach ihm einfach er soll mal Prime und Furmark zugleich laufen lassen, dann ändert er seine Meinung bestimmt.


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass du mit einem billig Netzteil eher ein Pentium 4 + Grafik von damals betreiben kannst als ein aktuelles System.




eher ist schon optimistisch 

Öhm, ich bin der Meinung das der P4 auch schon 12V brauchte = nent sich P4-/EPS Stecker   genau deswegen sind die älteren billig netzt teile (ältere ATX norm)(für Pentium 4 z.b ) auch dafür (teils besser ausgelegt als heutige billig netzteile ) aber auf grund fehlender ernergie labels 80 bronze usw auch gerade nicht der burner


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Bei manchen Leuten ist jedes Gerede sinnlos. Hab über 30 Minuten verschwendet, um jemanden zu überzeugen, seinen Chinaböller im PC durch ein anständiges 50 €-NT zu ersetzen - völlig  umsonst, der hockt heute immer noch mit dem Billigheimer da.


 
Solange die Kiste läuft lass ihn doch, wenn es abraucht und seine Hardware im Eimer ist, kannst du dann mit einem breiten Lächeln sagen, dass du es gesagt hast.


----------



## ile (2. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Solange die Kiste läuft lass ihn doch, wenn es abraucht und seine Hardware im Eimer ist, kannst du dann mit einem breiten Lächeln sagen, dass du es gesagt hast.



Genau so sehe ich das mittlerweile auch.


----------



## karatekatadvd (4. Januar 2012)

Bin damals auch von einem LC-Power auf ein TAGAN gewechselt, mit dem LC-Power wollte mein PC gar nicht erst anspringen. Bin auch der Meinung das Geiz nicht immer geil ist, sparsam sein ist ok. Oder wie es auch so schön heisst: Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal.

cu


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2012)

karatekatadvd schrieb:
			
		

> Bin damals auch von einem LC-Power auf ein TAGAN gewechselt, mit dem LC-Power wollte mein PC gar nicht erst anspringen. Bin auch der Meinung das Geiz nicht immer geil ist, sparsam sein ist ok. Oder wie es auch so schön heisst: Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal.
> 
> cu



Außerdem ist ein 20€-Netzteil eigentlich eh viel teurer: Der Feuerlöscher neben dem PC will ja auch bezahlt werden...


----------



## HitmanFan (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Hab momentan nen i7 2600k (nicht übertaktet) und eine GTX 570 drin.
Wollt mir nun demnächst noch eine SSD kaufen, da ich den Rechner momentan noch komplett über HDD betreibe.

Mein momentanes Netzteil ist das "Cooler Master Silent Pro M500".

Jetzt überlege ich mir zusätzlich zu der SSD noch ein neues Netzteil zuzulegen.

Zum einen da ich mir eine geringere lautstärke erhoffe und und zum anderen da ich befürchte dass das CoolerMaster an seine Grenzen geraten könnte.

Das neue Netzteil wäre dann das "be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W" und als SSD "OCZ Vertex3 maxIO 120GB".

Vielleicht kann mir da ja mal jemand was zu sagen, würde mich freuen. 

EDIT: Hab beim überfliegen der ganzen Posts hier, gelesen dass einige der Be quiet Netzteile größer als normal sind.
        Trifft das für das hier auch zu und müsste ich mir also Gedanken machen, da ich nur ein Midi-Tower habe?


----------



## ile (5. Januar 2012)

HitmanFan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hab momentan nen i7 2600k (nicht übertaktet) und eine GTX 570 drin.
> Wollt mir nun demnächst noch eine SSD kaufen, da ich den Rechner momentan noch komplett über HDD betreibe.
> ...



Das E9 ist normal groß und sehr empfehlenswert, das würde ich auch kaufen. (Hab den Vorgänger selber)


----------



## Philipus II (5. Januar 2012)

Das Coolermaster Silent Pro war damals ein absoluter Kauftipp. Ich würde das nicht ohne Anlass tauschen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2012)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Mein momentanes Netzteil ist das "Cooler Master Silent Pro M500".
> 
> Jetzt überlege ich mir zusätzlich zu der SSD noch ein neues Netzteil zuzulegen.
> 
> Zum einen da ich mir eine geringere lautstärke erhoffe und und zum anderen da ich befürchte dass das CoolerMaster an seine Grenzen geraten könnte.


 
Das Silent Pro ist doch OK, es liefert etwas mehr als 400 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung, also völlig ausreichend für dich und eine zweite SSD oder HDD bringt das NT nicht an die Grenze.
Sofern es also nicht kaputt ist, würde ich es behalten.


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Tadaa! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werds gleich einbauen. Wenn ich fragen hab helft ihr mir dann!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

Ja schönes Bettlaken


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Ja schönes Bettlaken


Eyyy wo soll ichs denn sonst fotografieren ! 

Das siegel vom karton war schonmal auf, und die tüte mit den kabelbindern und aufkleber und schrauben sowie das netzteil steckdose kabel fehlt! Was soll die ******* Cyberport? Echt was denken die sich? ICH WILL MEIN AUFKLEBER!
Kabel sind vollständig, netzteil hat keine kratzer. Aber man sieht am gewinde dass es schonmal eingebaut war


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

Dann würde ich auf einen Austausch bzw Nachlieferung der fehlenden Teile drängen. Wenn quasi alles fehlt würde es fast auf einen Garantierückläufer deuten ( dort fehlt in den meisten Fällen ja sämtliches Zubehör ). Also mal nachfragen oder einfach zurückschicken und wo anders ordern


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich auf einen Austausch bzw Nachlieferung der fehlenden Teile drängen. Wenn quasi alles fehlt würde es fast auf einen Garantierückläufer deuten ( dort fehlt in den meisten Fällen ja sämtliches Zubehör ). Also mal nachfragen oder einfach zurückschicken und wo anders ordern



Manno
Sollte der lüfter nich laufen wenn man das so anschließt?  oder mach ich was falsch?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

Es ist es Semi - Passiv, der Lüfter soll unter 20% Belastung nicht anlaufen.


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist es Semi - Passiv, der Lüfter soll unter 20% Belastung nicht anlaufen.



Ja schon klar, Auf dem bild


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Kabel sind vollständig, netzteil hat keine kratzer. Aber man sieht am gewinde dass es schonmal eingebaut war


 
Tausch es um, beschwer dich, dass du einen schon geöffneten Karton bekommen hast, in dem offensichtlich ein schon benutztes Netzteil ist.
Du hast Anspruch auf ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

Ohne Überbrückung des 24 Pin Steckers läuft garnix, der müßte ja erst den Startimpuls auslösen


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Überbrückung des 24 Pin Steckers läuft garnix, der müßte ja erst den Startimpuls auslösen



Oh ok. Bau ich jetz ein oder soll ichs zurückschicken oder?  was fürn scheiß hab mich so gefreut :'(


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt zurück damit, du hast gutes Geld bezahlt ( falls es sowas gibt ) und dafür darf man unbenutzte Ware erwarten. Erst recht nicht einen Garantierückläufer wenn der nicht deutlich günstiger wäre


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt zurück damit, du hast gutes Geld bezahlt ( falls es sowas gibt ) und dafür darf man unbenutzte Ware erwarten. Erst recht nicht einen Garantierückläufer wenn der nicht deutlich günstiger wäre



Aber dann muss ich gefühlte Jahre warten bis ich ein neues oder nochmal gebrauchtes bekomme 
Und wenn iwas sein sollte hab ich doch immernoch 7 jahre garantie? Reicht das nicht?
Und kann ich nciht 1halb wochen ausprobiern und dann noch zurückschicken? Man darf des doch ohne grund einfach in 2 wochen zurückschicken bei online käufen oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

Entscheiden mußt du, ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt trotzdem da du für etwas bezahlt hast und der Lieferumfang nicht stimmt. Auch würde mich die mögliche Benutzung stören. Sollen die es schlicht um schlicht tauschen. Kontakte die mal zu der Sache und was die dazu sagen.


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Entscheiden mußt du, ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt trotzdem da du für etwas bezahlt hast und der Lieferumfang nicht stimmt. Auch würde mich die mögliche Benutzung stören. Sollen die es schlicht um schlicht tauschen. Kontakte die mal zu der Sache und was die dazu sagen.



Ich will aber ncih warten bis ich umgetauscht hab 
Könnte ichs jetz 1 woche ausprobiern und dann noch zurückschicken?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

Natürlich steht es dir frei das Teil zu testen, kannst ja trotzdem mal das Gespräch mit denen suchen


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich steht es dir frei das Teil zu testen, kannst ja trotzdem mal das Gespräch mit denen suchen



Dann mach ich das mal....


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Muss man das vom 24pin auch am netzteil andchließen? Ich bin voll der noob 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

Ich habe das Netzteil nicht, aber ich denke schon das der Stecker zur Pflicht gehört und nicht zur Kür


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Netzteil nicht, aber ich denke schon das der Stecker zur Pflicht gehört und nicht zur Kür



Ok dann siehts unten so aus
von unten nach oben: 24pin - atx - grafik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit oben so
24pin- molex- festplattenanschlüsse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich alles richtig gemacht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

Gute Frage, eine Anleitung bzw Handbuch finde ich nicht wo die Anschlüße gekennzeichnet sind ( auch nicht bei Corsair ). Auf deinen Bildern sieht man auch nicht so viel, aber eine Verwechslung sollte per Steckercodierung ausgeschlossen sein. Ich denke wohl das es paßt


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Frage, eine Anleitung bzw Handbuch finde ich nicht wo die Anschlüße gekennzeichnet sind ( auch nicht bei Corsair ). Auf deinen Bildern sieht man auch nicht so viel, aber eine Verwechslung sollte per Steckercodierung ausgeschlossen sein. Ich denke wohl das es paßt



Tja, alles um sonst. Es zirpt bei höherer last(prime) und dann fast unerträglich(kombutstor dazu.
Den lüfter  hör ich nich über die graka...
Dann wohl wieder ausbauen  und zurückschicken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Tja, da hast du den Grund, wieso das Netzteil schon mal eingebaut und wieder zurück geschickt wurde.
Meckern ordentlich und lass dir ein völlig neues Netzteil schicken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

Tja schade, aber irgendwo mußte der Pferdefuß ja gewesen sein.


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Wieso gibts überhaupt sowas? Wieso sortiert die corsair nich einfach aus? Wenn ich nochmal so eins bekomm wars das. Dann bleib ich bei meinem alten


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Hab grad gegoogelt. Alle die das priblem hatten hatten es beim 2ten auch  mussmich jetzt angst haben dass ich nie ein fehlerfreies bekommen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

Mach dich nicht verrückt, Pech kann man mal haben. Du hast das Netzteil ja nicht direkt bei Corsair gekauft sondern beim Händler, und die haben wahrscheinlich den " Garantierückläufer " falsch einsortiert. Wer weiß das schon, wo Menschen arbeiten passieren Fehler


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dich nicht verrückt, Pech kann man mal haben. Du hast das Netzteil ja nicht direkt bei Corsair gekauft sondern beim Händler, und die haben wahrscheinlich den " Garantierückläufer " falsch einsortiert. Wer weiß das schon, wo Menschen arbeiten passieren Fehler



Wie bekomm ich dann n neues? Rma nummer beantragen? Und was muss man noch so beachten?


----------



## djnoob (19. Januar 2012)

Mir ist letztens mal beim umbau im wasser gekühlten pc ca. 20ml Wasser ins NT getropt. Irgendwann ist einfach der FI beim Verteiler rausgeprungen. War gerade dabei, das System zu befüllen.
Ich schreibe das hier einfach mal, ohne den Thread durchgelesen zu haben. Ich will nicht wissen, was passiert wäre, wenn ein anderes NT drin wäre.

Habe das NT einfach ausgebaut (Garantie nun futsch), und erstmal trocken gemacht. Das Wasser war unterhalb der Lötplatine. Danach ohne irgendwie große fummelei gleich ins Backofen für ca. 30 min bei ca. 60° dan gleich eingebaut und es lief wieder einwandfrei und läuft jetzt noch ohne große Mucken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

Ruf deinen Händler an und schildere ihm das es Unvollständig war und einen möglichen Defekt aufweist. Die werden dir dann sagen was zu tun ist, oder du schreibst hier mal ein paar Zeilen in dem Corsair Support Bereich, vielleicht gibt es ja einen besseren Weg


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. Januar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Wie bekomm ich dann n neues? Rma nummer beantragen? Und was muss man noch so beachten?


 
Würde auch sagen, mach dir die Mühe und ruf an oder schreibe eine sachliche Email an deinen Händler! Für den Preis muss man erwarten können, dass es 1. unbenutzt und 2. frei von Mängeln ist. Gerade frisch nach dem Kauf werden die da ja wohl keinen großen Zirkus machen. Ich habe zwar das 650er und mit der 6850 Cyclone nicht gerade den riesen Stromfresser, aber da zirpt nix und auch sonst ist da in allen Lebenslagen nichts zu hören - als wäre gar kein NT drin. 

Alles weitere schreiben die normalerweise per Email, wie du vorgehen sollst bzw. dass du irgend so einen firmeneigenen RMA Pdf-Vordruck nehmen sollst.


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Januar 2012)

So die tauschens um kein problem. Sie haben nur imo keins mehr... War wohl auch der grund für des kaputte.... Aber wenigstens bekomm ich dann ein neues von ner corsair lieferung  mit meinem alten kann ich noch überleben


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2012)

Klingt doch gut.


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt doch gut.



Joa


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2012)

Na sieh an, dann Ring frei zur 2. Runde


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Januar 2012)

Hab gestern das paket fortgebracht


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Januar 2012)

Gestern is des neue angekommen aber ich bin imo nich zuhause  werds dann iwann einbauen.


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Januar 2012)

So jetz eingebaut. Alles geht... Aba wenn ich mein ohr ans netzteil halt hört man so elektronische geräusche?! Sollte man es mit dem lüfter nach oben oder besser unten einbauen?  ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2012)

Wenn das Häuserl Löcher im Boden hat dann würde ich es so verbauen das es Luft aus dem Freien bekommt, also Lüfter unten. Wenn man so nix hört ist es egal, es sei denn du willst darauf schlafen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> So jetz eingebaut. Alles geht... Aba wenn ich mein ohr ans netzteil halt hört man so elektronische geräusche?! Sollte man es mit dem lüfter nach oben oder besser unten einbauen?  ?


 
Jop, elektronische Geräusche hört man, ist normal.

Musst du mal schauen, wenn das Case genug Platz unten hat, also genug Luft unterm Case ist, kannst du das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach unten einbauen, wenn nicht, bau es so ein, dass du den Lüfter sehen kannst.


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Januar 2012)

Ja ich hab ein Define R3 mit netzteilöffnunf und staubfilter. Dann lass ichs so 
Habt ihr ratschläge für die belüftung? Wie soll ich die lüfter hinmachen?
 Mehr rausblasende als rein?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

Es reicht, wenn einer reinbläst, eben der, der vorne ist, alle anderen sollten rausblasen.


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Es reicht, wenn einer reinbläst, eben der, der vorne ist, alle anderen sollten rausblasen.



Und was bringt das nochmal? Überdruck? Also vorne 1ner und alle andern raus und unten keiner?


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. Januar 2012)

Geht eher darum, einen kontinuierlichen Luftstrom durchs Gehäuse zu erzeugen. Von daher ja auch von unten rein und oben (da, wo die warme Luft eh hinwill) das Ganze raus. Mehr kann auch kontraproduktiv sein, durch z.B. Verwirbelungen.
MfG


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Januar 2012)

ein überdruck würde (theoretisch) entstehen, wenn mehr rein als rausblasen würden. 

sonst entsteht (theoretisch) ein unterdruck


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Und was bringt das nochmal? Überdruck? Also vorne 1ner und alle andern raus und unten keiner?


 
Nein Unterdruck. Kühle Luft strömt so automatisch ins Case.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Januar 2012)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten  

Tadaaa  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier in voller Auflösung: http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=p356h59r930brtg&thumb=6
Gut so? 

Bald kommen noch neue Lüfter fürn radiator (Noctua NF F12 PWM  ) und ne 7950 
Sollte ich den fractal lüfter vorne durch ein be quiet ersetzten? Bringt das viel? Dabei wollte ich eig nur noch 140er kaufen weil ich mir ein größeres gehäuse iwann kaufen wollte das nur 140er hat, weil die leiser sind


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Januar 2012)

Wieso sagt denn niemand was


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2012)

Nun ja, bau mal mehr Festplatten ein, damit das nicht so leer aussieht.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, bau mal mehr Festplatten ein, damit das nicht so leer aussieht.



Dann wirds so laut  und die eine vibriert schon so arg 
Weiß jmd was für ein geräusch es sein könnte, das ich höre, wenn ich meine pumpe anhalte und den grakalüfter anhalte, aber trotzdem noch so ein komisches hintergrundgeräusch bleibt? Die lüfter könnens nicht sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

Hast du denn keine Gehäuselüfter verbaut?


----------



## JimJuggy (31. Januar 2012)

Apropos Billignetzteile. Habe ein DLP 45.1 von Rasurbo gekauft. Bevor ihr jetzt was schlechtes denkt, das war für einen alten PC, der sowieso kaum noch was wert ist, aber als Zweitsystem läuft. Interessanterweise haben die jetzt auch 3x SATA, was gemessen an der (wirklichen) Leistung schon ganz ok ist. Solange man die nicht überlastet, sind die OK und vor allem leiser als mein altes Enermax Liberty.


----------

